# Toe Clips and Straps vs Power Grips?



## steve m (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi - I have a cruiser/commuter that I want to be able to ride with tennis shoes. Do you have recommendations of toe clips and straps or "Power Grip" straps? I'd like to be able to pull up on the pedals like I do with clipless, and I haven't used toe clips since I was a kid. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

power grips are actually decent, they 'tighten up' by twsting your foot inward, no need to reach down and pull


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

It's been a while since I've used, them, but I definitely prefer Power Grips over traditional toe clips + straps. These days I just ride clipless though.

Scott


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I`m pretty much a newbie to toe clips, but I used PowerGrips for about two years on my commuter. As ar as being able to pull up, I think the P.G.s have a slight edge over toe clips, but still not like being cleated. Both do an excellent job of keeping your feet from slipping or bouncing off the pedals. Another advantage of P.G.s over toe clips is that they behave better when you need to take a quick start (traffic at an intersection) and just throw your foot on top rather than taking time to strap in. They just drag on the pavement, rather than scraping. Where they lose points to toe clips is in ease of getting your shoe in (my P.G.s tended to twist around and buch up sometimes) and ease of adjustment. Where toe straps can be adjusted almost instantly, you`ll need an allen wrench and a couple minutes to adjust the P.G.s.- not a big deal if you intend to ride with the same shoes for the most part, but very inconvenient if you use a variety of footwear- that`s the main reason I eventually gave up on mine and went with pinned BMX pedals.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

another vote for PG's. once they're set up, they work as advertised. As rodar noted, not quite as nice if one day you wear hiking boots and the next some vans/sneakers, since it takes a few minutes to adjust straps.


----------

